# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015

## nguyenha9889

ROG Unleashed 2015 đã được tổ chức tại San Francisco, Mỹ vào hôm 9/10 vừa qua. Đây là sự kiện thường niên của ASUS dành cho các game thủ với sự xuất hiện của rất nhiều đồ chơi công nghệ độc và mới lạ thuộc phân khúc cao cấp ROG của ASUS.

​_ROG GX700_

Vốn đã xuất hiện tại IFA 2015, ROG GX700 là là laptop chơi game đầu tiên trên thế giới trang bị bộ tản nhiệt nước nhằm tăng cường làm mát cho hệ thống khi chơi game.

ROG GX700 sử dụng vi xử lý Intel Core i7 dòng K thế hệ thứ 6 cho phép người dùng ép xung vi xử lý tăng cường hiệu năng và card đồ họa GTX 980 phiên bản máy bàn có thể ép xung được (lưu ý đây không phải là card đồ họa GTX 980M dành cho laptop). GX700 sở hữu màn hình 4K IPS tích hợp công nghệ G-Sync cùng thực tế ảo VR dành cho game thủ chuyên nghiệp.


​_ROG G752_

ROG G752 là dòng laptop chơi game nhiều cấu hình nền tảng vi xử lý Intel Core i7 thế hệ thứ 6 đi cặp cùng các card đồ họa rời GTX 965M, GTX 970M và GTX 980M có dung lượng VRAM lên đến 8GB GDDR5. Tất cả các laptop dòng này đều có màn hình G-Sync, bàn phím chơi game chống ghost lên đến 30 phím, độ nhạy phím 2.5mm, hỗ trợ công nghệ Thunderbolt 3.0 với USB Type C và dung lượng RAM lên đến 64GB DDR4.

​_Dàn máy đua xe mô phỏng ROG Driving Simulator_

Đây là một trong những điểm đáng chú ý của ROG Unleashed năm nay. ROG Driving Simulator có cấu hình bao gồm bo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VIII Extreme, card đồ họa ROG Matrix GTX 980 Ti và 3 màn hình ROG Swift PG279Q.


​_Thùng máy chơi game ROG G20CB cùng màn hình chơi game 4K ROG Swift PG27AQ_

​_Thùng máy chơi game ASUS G11 cùng màn hình ROG Swift PG279Q và Oculus VR_


​_Bo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VIII Extreme / Assembly_

​_Bo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VIII Extreme_

​_Bo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VIII Hero Alpha_

​_Bo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VIII Impact_

​_Card đồ họa ROG Matrix GTX 980 Ti Platinum_

​_Bộ định tuyến ASUS RT-AC88U_

​_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## sealdangerous

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*

ước gì có bộ đua xe thực tế ảo đấy chơi thử cho có cảm giác nhở

----------


## actech1

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*




> ước gì có bộ đua xe thực tế ảo đấy chơi thử cho có cảm giác nhở


bộ đấy 3 màn hình cong chơi góc nhìn bao la luôn hể

----------


## LinhNguyen

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*

tản nước của G752 tích hợp bên torng luôn hả??????????

----------


## giaitriso

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*




> tản nước của G752 tích hợp bên torng luôn hả??????????


có cái cục kế bên kia kìa, đó là tàn nước đấy chứ sao gắn hết trong máy dk

----------


## baobinhtb

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*

toàn hàng định vs công gnhe65 cao cấp khiếp quá

----------


## seotheanhgroup

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*

sự kiện này tổ chức bao giờ ma2sao không thấy thông tin gì hết vậy giờ mới biết

----------


## binhseo2800

*Trả lời: [PR] Tổng hợp hàng khủng xuất hiện tại sự kiện ASUS ROG Unleashed 2015*




> sự kiện này tổ chức bao giờ ma2sao không thấy thông tin gì hết vậy giờ mới biết


tổ chức ở Mỹ mà có biết thì cũng thế thôi làm gì dk đâu nào

----------


## Thinhquang chemi

Đối thủ nặng ký sam sung

----------

